# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  WIP Mapping with POVRay

## Plasmaportl

I will post a sequence of maps generated with POVRay to try and illustrate some of the potential of this tool for cartography.  For the first one I add a baseline map of the region for the second one I begin to add some detailing.

----------


## Plasmaportl

Added some more detail to this map.  Here it is closer from a lower angle:

----------


## Plasmaportl

I added a second layer to put some rocks in.

----------


## RobA

I did some similar work with POV-Ray a while back  http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ull=1#post8566

might provide some additional inspiration.  Rather than rendering what looked like a 3d map I was trying to render a 2d map with oblique projected terrain....

-Rob A>

----------


## Plasmaportl

Nice map Rob

----------


## Plasmaportl

Switched from perspective to orthographic camera

camera {orthographic location <-.5,1,0>  look_at <0,-.1,0>  angle 50}
//camera {location <-.5,.5,0>  look_at <0,-.1,0>}
light_source { <-2,7,2> color rgb 1}
light_source { <1,7,3>  color rgb .5}
global_settings { ambient_light rgb 1.5 }
background { color rgb 1 }

// Forrest and Mountain
#declare T_Terrain01 = 
texture {
  pigment {
    gradient y
    color_map {
      [.00 color rgb<.7,  .7,  .5>]
      [.40 color rgb<0,  .2,  0>]
      [.58 color rgb<.2, .5,  .1>]
      [.66 color rgb<.4, .4,  .3>]
      [.73 color rgb<.3, .2,  .6>]
      [.80 color rgb<.9, .9,  1>]
      [.90 color rgb<1,  1,   1>]
      [1.0 color rgb<1,  1,   1>]
    }
  }
    finish { ambient 0.225 diffuse 0.75 crand 0.01975 }
}

// Desert
#declare T_Terrain02 =
texture {
  pigment {
    gradient y
    color_map {
      [.00 color rgb<.10, .20, .1>]
      [.05 color rgb<.20, .20, .2>]
      [.40 color rgb<.50, .50, .6>]
      [.60 color rgb<.48, .45, .4>]
      [.63 color rgb<.50, .45, .4>]
      [.66 color rgb<.60, .55, .5>]
      [.70 color rgb<.65, .65, .5>]
      [.75 color rgb<.70, .65, .5>]
      [.93 color rgb<.3, .0,  .0>]
      [1.0 color rgb<.10, .20, .1>]
    }
  }
    finish { ambient 0.225 diffuse 0.75 crand 0.01975 }
}


height_field {png "gray_terrain02.png" smooth texture {T_Terrain01}
    translate <-.5, .1, -.5> scale <1, .15, 1>  rotate <0,0,0>}

height_field {png "gray_terrain03.png" smooth texture {T_Terrain02}
    translate <-.5, -.1, -.5> scale <1, .15, 1>  rotate <0,0,0>}

plane { y, -1.0 texture {pigment {color rgbt <0,.2,1,.5>}} translate <0,1.03,0>}

----------


## xoxos

nice both of you. happy longtime pov user here.

----------


## Plasmaportl

Latest version

----------

